# Artistry in Wood 2016



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Dennis Stallings took lots of photos of the event this year in Ohio and has put them together into a youtube video.
Well worth the time to look at it. Make sure you view in full screen.






Claude


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Claude,

A wide variety of craft and artistry!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Little Red's first shoes, so funny. Some great work on there.


----------

